# Hair Algae



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have hair algae on the plants I put in the 100 gal any idea how to get rid of it plants have only been in there 24 hours and I just put the lights on like a couple of hours ago. Should I just try to pick it off. Thanks Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

if its not enough, you can try to clip the leaves with it.. Otherwise you might want to lower the time you have the lights on.

I got some flags and they really help


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm



> Removal - Can be very difficult to eradicate at times. A high plant mass with good CO2 and a good supply of nutrients along with constantly hassling the algae seems to pay off after a while. Removal by twisting around a toothbrush or similar. Overdosing Flourish Excel can help. Amano shrimps, Rosy barbs and mollies will often eat it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


Hmmm mine is not really   like that its kind of like that but is really long and stringy its not tuffed like that Ill get a pic and post it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hmmm mine is not really   like that its kind of like that but is really long and stringy its not tuffed like that Ill get a pic and post it.


Pat what's in the tank fishwise? The cherries will go to town on that stuff.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*100 gal*



Katalyst said:


> Pat what's in the tank fishwise? The cherries will go to town on that stuff.


 Hey Kate nothing in the tank yet the plants came out of the cherry tank as they were getting to big Id love to put the cherrys in there but Id never catch them again lol This will be an african tank when I finish .Iam going to take the plants out today clean them and see what happens its only on two plants not anywhere else. Pat


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a similar outbreak, picked up some Siamese Algae Eaters at menagerie, now no more algae and chubby algae eaters


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

redclove said:


> I had a similar outbreak, picked up some Siamese Algae Eaters at menagerie, now no more algae and chubby algae eaters


Thanks for the info Pat


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

redclove said:


> I had a similar outbreak, picked up some Siamese Algae Eaters at menagerie, now no more algae and chubby algae eaters


Yeah, but problem is, the SAE will not survive in an affrican tank for long either ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, but problem is, the SAE will not survive in an affrican tank for long either ...


About 2 mins  It was only on 2 plants so I took them out and cleaned it off ill see if it comes back.All my water stats are good so thats something .Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Pat, What type of plants are they?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Pat, What type of plants are they?


Amazon sword and a crypt.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_6252.jpg

Learn to LOVE the hair algae pat. It is something that will be very hard to control in a malawi tank. Just let it get your rocks forget about the plants altogether, and just keep clean glass, happy fish, clean water, and enjoy you and your fish being happy.

These are yellow labs and ps. acei-- I think it is a fantastic combination and you may want to look into it?


----------

